# Resistance solders



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have listed an American Beauty Resistance solder in Shopping. Never really used. 1100 watt


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Which model is it? 10507? American Beauty makes a whole bunch of different versions, with different handpieces even for one controller, all with different prices.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

It is model 105b2. Sorry about not putting it in listing.


----------

